# Sticky  Providing Heat to Orphaned Birds



## Whitefeather

In conjunction with the 'Basic Steps to Saving the Life of a Pigeon or Dove, 
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=8822
this thread contains 'heat providing tips' specifically focusing on orphaned birds.

* It is *essential* that orphaned birds be kept warm on a towel lined *heating pad, set on low*.

* Since baby birds have difficulty regulating their body temperature, *wrapping them in a towel or keeping them in a warm room is not enough. * They need a heat source.
(If no heating pad is available, a *hot water bottle* may be used or *fill an old sock about 2/3 full of rice,* microwave for a few seconds, making sure it isn't too hot & place it around the bird.

* *Do not* turn the heating pad temperature too high thinking this will warm the baby bird faster. Low setting is recommended. Birds need to be *warmed gradually* until their body temperature has been maintained. 

* *Do not *put a baby bird in the sun to warm him. He will quickly become dehydrated.

* *Never* attempt to feed a baby bird that is *cold *or in any type of *respiratory distress*. Baby birds *must* be warmed before they can digest any food.

* *Keeping a baby bird warm is the most important step in saving his life*.
* *Many birds that appear near death have been revived after 20-30 minutes on a heating pad.*

I hope this information will be of help, especially during baby bird season.

Cindy


----------

